# Movicol (Miralax) users



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey everyone,Just a few questions for those of you who use Movicol. I've had to start using it again because the constipation I've been having is so bad again.I'm just wondering1) How long does it usually take to work? I took 2 sachets last night on top of my regular laxatives ... sodium picosulphate and liquid paraffin (as directed by my GP) but today I've only had one very small, very painful BM. I can feel a huge mass lodged there but won't come out.(2) Does it make you produce exceptionally large BMs? I've been using it this week and when I do go by BMs are huge - I wonder how there can be so much in me (sorry to be so graphic!) Is this the Movicol or is this because I'm so backed up? Are my BMs so big because it draws water into the bowels? My GP examined me on Tuesday and thought the worst was over, nice flat, unsore tummy, but now the pain is back(3) Does Movicol leave you in incredible pain? Every night this week that I have taken it, its left me in so much pain I can't sleep, I'm so bloated and sore on my left hand side I can't get comfortable enough to sleep.This is an absolute nightmare, feel really nauseous at the moment and very little appetite - I go to eat food and end up throwing or spitting it out like an obstinate toddler because everything tastes repulsive to me and when I eat my stomach gurgles and makes shunting sensations but still no BM







I feel grim!The only benefit to eating is that it finally allows me to release some of the built up gas but then I just feel nauseous again!Sorry this was so ranty, I'm just feeling sorry for myself but would be really grateful if someone could answer some of my questions!Em x


----------



## ste1200 (Jan 14, 2011)

em_t said:


> (1) How long does it usually take to work? I took 2 sachets last night on top of my regular laxatives ... sodium picosulphate and liquid paraffin (as directed by my GP) but today I've only had one very small, very painful BM. I can feel a huge mass lodged there but won't come out.(2) Does it make you produce exceptionally large BMs? I've been using it this week and when I do go by BMs are huge - I wonder how there can be so much in me (sorry to be so graphic!) Is this the Movicol or is this because I'm so backed up? Are my BMs so big because it draws water into the bowels? My GP examined me on Tuesday and thought the worst was over, nice flat, unsore tummy, but now the pain is back(3) Does Movicol leave you in incredible pain? Every night this week that I have taken it, its left me in so much pain I can't sleep, I'm so bloated and sore on my left hand side I can't get comfortable enough to sleep.


Hi Em,It normally takes me about 6 or more sachets before it starts to work and then you should get the runs. I'm into my 3rd day of taking it again and I was up half the night with pain and discomfort in my lower intestine. After a couple of BMs this morning it feels a little better. I also get alot of pain in mt left hand side and bloating, not nice. I've not been diagnosed with anything, my doctor just seems to want to give me Movicol til the constipation stops, but it has been a month now and I'm getting a little fed up


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey Em,Back when I first tried Miralax it did absolutely nothing for me. Then I had minor surgery (not gastro related) and my "regular" constipation multiplied to the extreme. A combination of prescription pain medicine and no activity made me feel like I had rocks in my stomach, I had to eat every time I took the pain pills, and I was so freaked out just thinking about where all that food was going. My doctors suggested Miralax but after several more days of nothing, my Mom told me to just take a dulcolax. I had relief the next afternoon.Over time, I realized that dulcolax doesn't work on its own for me either. I end up terribly sick and with the pains you talk about. My current (and only) method of coping is to take a dose or a dose and a half of miralax and 2 dulcolax pills together in the evening. I usually do this once a week or else things really start backing up. For me, neither the Miralax or Dulcolax work on their own. I am sure you are wary of stimulants (I think I've read that in your posts before)...and so am I, but I figure as long as I have it controlled to once or twice a week or during especially stressful times, it should be ok. Hopefully none of us have to do this forever. My theory is, that when taken together, the Miralax helps soften everything up and the dulcolax gives the miralax some extra oomph. I know it is different for everyone but I just thought I'd share what has helped meHope you're well,Ali


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

ste1200 said:


> Hi Em,It normally takes me about 6 or more sachets before it starts to work and then you should get the runs. I'm into my 3rd day of taking it again and I was up half the night with pain and discomfort in my lower intestine. After a couple of BMs this morning it feels a little better. I also get alot of pain in mt left hand side and bloating, not nice. I've not been diagnosed with anything, my doctor just seems to want to give me Movicol til the constipation stops, but it has been a month now and I'm getting a little fed up


Hey Ste,Thanks for the heads up! I've been taking the Movicol and finally had the runs last night, although today its eased up, but still feel very nauseous and no appetite (slept most of the day!) Problem is I can now feel my abdomen hard just above where I had all my C problems so worried its another obstruction. They're still trying to ascertain why I keep getting blockages, not just in my lower intestines but all over my bowel







I just keep worrying its Crohn's but no inflammation has shown up in my blood tests and my last colonscopy (Nov 2009) was clear.6 sachets of Movicol is a lot - are you taking that all in one go or over several days? If you're still getting badly constipated on that I'd go back to your doctor because if this has happened out of the blue then it might be something that needs investigated. Hey Ali,Thanks for the advice - yeah I can totally relate to the rocks in the stomach sensation! You know I think I could cope with the constipation if it wasn't for the nausea and pain when I have to take laxatives - plus the Movicol leaves me in more pain than the stimulants - weird?! I'm very wary of stimulants, especially with as sluggish a bowel as mine but because I keep getting obstructions (which no-one seems to be investigating) my GP gets me to take sodium picosulphate every night, which is a stimulant! This scares the hell out of me, but without it I just don't have the urge to go, but I've been assured it is the only stimulant they prescribe for long term use and it is quite gentle - no cramping! I just hate Movicol, sure it adds bulk and makes things softer but in the mean time it just causes me so much pain! Hate being on so many laxatives!I hope things are improving for you a bit and that you get some answers from some of the tests you had done!All the bestEm x


----------

